# Anyone know any FEMALE trades people ?



## rbsremodeling

msmama said:


> sorry- I did not mean to offend anyone here and I was not talking about anyone inparticular. I just feel sorry for the people who are really looking for work.


You did not offend anyone. 
Good to see a kind soul on the boards.

We will all hope that things turn around and everyone does well in 09. Hope you stick around and enjoy this wonderful place


----------



## strathd

neolitic said:


> It's pretty much the same everywhere.
> If you know of some magic place that is
> welcoming all the tradesmen they can find......
> There are "help wanted" posts here, but
> most of us are struggling already, and there
> is some frustration with folks who think
> there are magic answers to all problems.
> 
> Good luck to you and yours. :thumbsup:


Yeah try googling framing crew wanted you'll get nothing. Three years ago you would get page after page. I have learned boatloads of info from this site, websites, flyers, ect. I dont even have a sign on my truck. The work allways found me. Thats all changing. I'm in the process of doing what I have learned on this site ADVERTISING. We need to sell ourselves more and go out and get the work. There is no promised land.
I have been in new construction for 28 years. Used to hate remodeling. Now its the market I'm going for.


----------



## Mr. Mike

sexist


----------



## loneframer

Jan Rothwell said:


> *Hi*
> *I run a small painting and decorating business and looking to expand. If anyone knows of female workers in the following trades for contract work please let me know. Joiner/carpenter, plumber, plasterer, tiler,* *electrician. In the Manchester/Cheshire area.*
> *please let me know*
> 
> *Jan*


 Define Female:


----------



## juanaseech

Hi Jan, I've just seem your message looking for female tradespeople in the Manchester area. I live in Stockport and I'm a tiler. I work for myself and am looking for ways to expand and get into contact with more tradespeople for more work. If you are interested, please contact me and I'd be happy to meet up and discuss things with you. thanks for the message!


----------



## AmeliaP

Welcome Jan!


----------



## Tom R

I don't have time to say 'welcome', - - I've to get on over to a construction forum dominated by blacks so's I can advertise for white help only, - - jeez, I hope nothin' gets lost in translation . . .


----------



## Mellison

8 1/2 months old.


----------



## Tom R

Mellison said:


> 8 1/2 months old.



Oh, - - so she's looking for other female toddlers?? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have a 3 week old and 4 year up for sal... I mean for the work force. The old lady isn't good for much other than production milking!!


----------



## Florida EC

loneframer said:


> Define Female:


Someone that has to work twice as hard and accomplish twice as much as the males just to get an ounce of respect as a construction worker.


----------



## Workaholic

I know it is an old thread but it is pointless without pictures of these trade ladies.


----------



## Tom R

On the job or just getting off?? :laughing:


----------



## mics_54

It's best to just ignore any post where in the author feels it necessary to make an issue of what gender they are. Such posts aren't worthy of a serious answer. Show us your work...we'll know. The original post sounded more like a sad attempt to find a boyish girlfriend.


----------



## stuart45

Jan Rothwell said:


> *Hi*
> *I run a small painting and decorating business and looking to expand. If anyone knows of female workers in the following trades for contract work please let me know. Joiner/carpenter, plumber, plasterer, tiler,* *electrician. In the Manchester/Cheshire area.*
> *please let me know*
> 
> *Jan*


On a serious note I know a cross dressing plumber and a carpenter called George who will be coming out of hospital as Georgina next week who live in the Wirral if thats any help to you. They are good tradesmen/women and look the biz on a saturday night.


----------



## Tom R

Sheesh, - - I'd hate to 'em in the Wirralpool . . . :shifty:


----------



## Florida EC

I know this is an old post and I know most of you are _not_ Contractors, but if there's anyone here that knows _anything_ about bidding federal and state work, you have to actively seek out females and minorities, certified and non-certified, and document your attempts. Didn't anyone consider that since she wants to "expand", maybe she wants to start bidding government work???


----------



## rselectric1

Uh Oh,
I think the women are all right about us, we are pigs. This thread has definately taken a detour straight into the mens locker room. (I'm not judging because I'm guilty too)

Us older guys didn't used to think that women would make good cops or firefighers either, but we were wrong.


----------



## rselectric1

Florida EC said:


> I know this is an old post and I know most of you are _not_ Contractors, but if there's anyone here that knows _anything_ about bidding federal and state work, you have to actively seek out females and minorities, certified and non-certified, and document your attempts. Didn't anyone consider that since she wants to "expand", maybe she wants to start bidding government work???


Not contractors? Really?


----------



## Tom R

rselectric1 said:


> Uh Oh,
> I think the women are all right about us, we are pigs. This thread has definately taken a detour straight into the mens locker room. (I'm not judging because I'm guilty too)
> 
> Us older guys didn't used to think that women would make good cops or firefighers either, but we were wrong.



You're right, of course, - - but just tryin' to keep it sexist.

Oop, - - there I go again . . . :whistling


----------

